

FUNcube Dongle: a software defined radio that runs from a USB port - gnosis
http://www.funcubedongle.com/

======
skorgu
> There are two versions. The entry level FUNcube Dongle gives access to the
> satellite frequency band that FUNcube and some other satellites use. The Pro
> version gives unlimited access to the frequency range 64 to 1,700MHz[1].

> It’s also all-mode: this means that it’s not just limited to narrow band FM
> reception. As well as data, the FUNcube Dongle will also recieve many other
> narrow band signals including AM, FM and SSB. It will even receive TV sound
> channels!

[1] 96Khz bandwidth.

------
Dylan16807
So they haven't figured out the price for the firmware-crippled version? I
wonder how well the versions will be enforced.

------
drstrangevibes
think i spent too much loot on my usrp

~~~
theatrus2
This is no way comparable to a USRP. Receive only, 80Khz bandwidth, and who
knows how long lock time for frequencies. It's a barely software defined
radio- more of a wide band scanner.

It's a cute receiver. You can't build a GSM base station with it.

